# Finally a Great Groomer!



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a groomer in a van that I have used twice now and finally - she did exactly what I asked for! Lola was mat-central starting last week. She is clearly blowing coat and the mats were so bad I couldn't get a comb between the skin and the mat. So shaving was in order. But she's so little and wirey I couldn't bear to have her look like that drowned rat. So I asked the groomer to leave her legs at about an inch - they are not matted. And to leave her face and ears fairly long, just clean up her bangs so she can see. 

I am thrilled. She did have to clip her body - it is about 1/8 inch at best! But I think she looks really cute - a little schnauzer-y - but cute overall. Reminds me of my apres-ski boots from 1973! 

Whaddya think?

For those of you in SF - the groomer is Dana from Golden Gate Grooming. Great van that she and her partner drive up in and whisk your baby off to groom. No all day at the groomer or crating or any of that. I think they are just wonderful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think she looks great. They did a very nice job. Kodi had to be shaved like that when he blew coat, too.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks good! Much better than that "tube of toothpaste" cut some groomers do when shaving down so low.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Anne, I think she looks cute! I like the idea of a mobile grooming van.

Blowing coat is just around the corner for us. I am dreading it. Salsa is matting already, but I know it's going to get much worse.

I hope to meet you and Lola at a playdate someday!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Anne - she looks adorable!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to say I have been reading about blowing coat on here for months and I still was not prepared for what suddenly happened on my little girl. Because the mats were so close to her skin, but the ends of her hair were smooth, if you didn't know better when you pet her you'd think she was riddled with tumors! The mats really do form right in front of your eyes, half a dozen a day. Cripes! I don't know how any of you got through it without shaving. I have ordered the new CC comb so I can prevent future mats. I hope this shaving gets her through the worst.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lola is cute, cute, cute. We also have a lady in our area that comes to your house. I haven't use her yet, but it's time for blowing coat and I can already picture the van pulling in my driveway.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Great cut, she looks adorable!!


----------

